# Asthma control



## Roseland triker (11 Feb 2022)

Having been asthmatic for my life so far I'm really starting to struggle as I get old.
Using the usual stuff from the docs and getting out when I can. Thing is short of moving somewhere dry and warm despite being in the best part of this crumbling island does anyone have any ideas on diet ?
I avoid dairy products but do have cheese issues.,...
I exercise every day be it walk or ride and work a manual job outside but just feel I could have a bit more lung power.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Not sure diet, other than what you've done will help, other than watching ones weight as that put's extra stress on the body. I assume you are using your puffer as and when - MrsF tends to use her's first thing, then before any exercise, and last thing at night.

The more you can exercise and push your CV system should help. Turbo trainer for when it's too cold perhaps ?


----------



## Roseland triker (11 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not sure diet, other than what you've done will help, other than watching ones weight as that put's extra stress on the body. I assume you are using your puffer as and when - MrsF tends to use her's first thing, then before any exercise, and last thing at night.
> 
> The more you can exercise and push your CV system should help. Turbo trainer for when it's too cold perhaps ?


Yes puffers twice a day with emergency puffer if required.
Turbo training on the trike is ok but thankfully we don't really get cold here. No frost or snow basically.
I was just wondering if it's possible to increase lung capacity by perhaps training at altitude?
Maybe some sort of weight lifting but short of being like Arnold Schwarzenegger I don't seem to be getting any stronger....


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Altitude, well yes but you'll need a long holiday somewhere warm, and keep repeating it (any excuse for a holiday) Proper altitude though, not UK altitude.

Weight training is good for older age, maintains bone density.


----------



## Roseland triker (11 Feb 2022)

So live at 3000m in the summer and sea level in the winter.
Seems logical. I'll look into some sort of bench for the workshop weights
Spent a bit of time with the asthma nurse recently but wasn't really much help just a box ticking exercise as I'm relatively fit compared to the masses.
There must be some miracle cure somewhere and I'm thinking either food related or humidity...


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2022)

Have you looked at Asthma U.K. resources?
Maybe they have a forum?


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> There must be some miracle cure somewhere and I'm thinking either food related or humidity...



There isn't unfortunately, or at least not one I've found. Breathing in cold air through the mouth rather than the nose seems to trigger mine and, living in the hills, it's not always possible to ride everywhere without putting some effort in.

General fitness and keeping on top of medication helps. Together with keeping your chest and throat warm.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Feb 2022)

I used to get bad asthma until my GP prescribed Revlar Ellipta which is a kind of inhalation powder, After a few days no more asthma! i still carry an inhaler in case but cant remember the last time i had an attack. Might not work for everyone but worth a shot


----------



## rualexander (11 Feb 2022)

I was reading the other day that the newer dry powder inhalers can make a big difference, maybe ask gp for a trial of one of those, if you aren't already on one.

Not sure if this really works or not but might be worth investigating https://uk.airofit.com/


----------



## Roseland triker (12 Feb 2022)

I'll look into the powder type thanks.
I do find wearing a gillet helps keeping my neck and chest warm . I wonder if thee is some type of drink or food that might help because cheese certainly doesn't help one bit...


----------



## byegad (12 Feb 2022)

It's hydrocarbons that do me. Diesel fumes will always set my asthma off, particularly if I'm working hard. Some ladies perfumes do it too, there was one pungent one called Poison, that had me wheezing in seconds of exposure. While driving I'll often put the air vents on to recirculate in heavy traffic. But you can't do that on a bike!


----------



## newts (12 Feb 2022)

Covid infection sent the asthma haywire. My covid/asthma recovery was helped with a review by the asthma team at our local Gp surgery, changing to Fostair inhaler (dual type, reliever/preventer) together with some breathing exercises. My advice would be to get a review from local health provider, see if an asthma specialist nurse team is available (they are often more up to date on asthma treatment long term). Quicker intervention makes a big difference in recovery & long term health, especially as we advance in age.


----------



## Roseland triker (13 Feb 2022)

newts said:


> Covid infection sent the asthma haywire. My covid/asthma recovery was helped with a review by the asthma team at our local Gp surgery, changing to Fostair inhaler (dual type, reliever/preventer) together with some breathing exercises. My advice would be to get a review from local health provider, see if an asthma specialist nurse team is available (they are often more up to date on asthma treatment long term). Quicker intervention makes a big difference in recovery & long term health, especially as we advance in age.


Yeah been to see the specialist. It was not much use as I mentioned earlier.
Just filled out the box ticking form and sent on my way.
I'm more keen on finding the "miracle cure" for me. Weather it be some sort of food or environment I'm not going to stop trying. 
When I lived at 2000m I hardly had any problems but being at sea level now for quite a long time I feel I'm getting softer. 
Might just move back into the mountains


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2022)

I was put on Fostair several years ago - basically it just stops me having problems
I do sometimes need the blue inhaler - but normally only if something else is wrong such as a cold or very cold air
Oh - and exercise!


----------



## kingrollo (8 Apr 2022)

Might be very difficult at the moment. But push past your GP and get to see an asthma specialist.
Your GP will probably tell you they will only offer the same advice. But that absolutely wasn't my experience loads of tests - different range of inhalers - well worth doing.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I was put on Fostair several years ago - basically it just stops me having problems
> I do sometimes need the blue inhaler - but normally only if something else is wrong such as a cold or very cold air
> Oh - and exercise!


Fostair is my drug of choice too.
I recently had to order a couple of new blue inhalers when I realised the half a dozen i have knocking around various handbags etc were all a minimum of 6 months out of date!


----------



## DRHysted (9 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I was put on Fostair several years ago - basically it just stops me having problems
> I do sometimes need the blue inhaler - but normally only if something else is wrong such as a cold or very cold air
> Oh - and exercise!


I was moved onto Fostair yesterday, when I collected it the pharmacist told me to keep it in the fridge, do you do this? All the paperwork says to keep below 25c.
Very new to this asthma business, I was only diagnosed last year aged 46, and due to COVID everything has been done via email, post, or telephone.


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Apr 2022)

DRHysted said:


> I was moved onto Fostair yesterday, when I collected it the pharmacist told me to keep it in the fridge, do you do this? All the paperwork says to keep below 25c.


No. My pharmacist says they keep it in the fridge but I don't have to at home


----------



## DRHysted (9 Apr 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> No. My pharmacist says they keep it in the fridge but I don't have to at home


Thanks for the information. I’m not to sure about my pharmacy, every time I go I have to wait 20 minutes for them to get my order ready, it’s only ever been boxed inhalers. This could however be connected to difficulties brought on by COVID.


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Apr 2022)

DRHysted said:


> Thanks for the information. I’m not to sure about my pharmacy, every time I go I have to wait 20 minutes for them to get my order ready, it’s only ever been boxed inhalers. This could however be connected to difficulties brought on by COVID.


I quite often have to tell the pharmacy assistants to look in the fridge!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Apr 2022)

I always found that there was a problem picking up FOstair from the pharmacy - they couldn't find it on the normal shelves they have prescriptions on waiting to be picked up
They used to have to go to the computer and check - and it would tell them it was in the fridge.
2 things have happened
Firstly the pharmacy not have a system so they have a placeholder on the shelf telling them an item is in the fridge
Secondly - some time after that they stopped storing it in the fridge. Once the prescription was prepared, checked and sealed ready for collection they just put it in the shelf like everything else - I presume that they worked out that it would be collected soon after which it could be stored at room temperature so a few extra hours is OK


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2022)

I've been on Fostair for about 4 years, and simply keep it in a cupboard.


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2022)

Just come across this thread. 
They looks to be a little confusion about Fostair and keeping it in the fridge. 
It only needs to be in the fridge when new and unused once you start to use it its fine to keep it out the fridge.


----------



## wafter (5 Nov 2022)

You mention dairy, but are you sure this is the only type of food that exacerbates it? I know the two are regularly associated, however there are potentially many other antagonists.

Controlling my intake of the many things I'm allegic to reduced my blue (salbutamol) inhaler usage from maybe 1-3 times per day every day to basically nothing (I've gone from regular prescriptions maybe every month or so to none in the past three years, and have just been occasionally using old / nearly dead inhalers when my diet slips).. It's not a quick fix or straightforward path but potentially the root of it all.


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2022)

In cases of food allergy such as Waftera describes a side effect of the bodies reaction can be to aggravate Asthma. 
Unless you're suffering from a food allergy diet on it's own won't effect or limiting food wont help control Asthma.


----------



## wafter (5 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> In cases of food allergy such as Waftera describes a side effect of the bodies reaction can be to aggravate Asthma.
> Unless you're suffering from a food allergy diet on it's own won't effect or limiting food wont help control Asthma.



... and therein lies the question; since there's a very significant correlation between allergies and asthma...


----------



## newts (5 Nov 2022)

Asthma can be triggered by many things, allergic reaction, stress, reflux etc. Food intolerance may increase anxiety, which in turn may trigger an asthma attack.


----------



## tom73 (5 Nov 2022)

Allergies alone are mind field and require both professional and suffer leg work. It's not been helped by the mass talk and reporting of allergies but mean intolerance. Believing the two are one and some
Equally asthma is complex and equally suffers from miss use of names and types. Asthma and COPD for example being seen as interchangeable.
So when the two combine it really gets a bit messy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2022)

About Fostair
I noticed that a while ago when I picked up a new box of FOstair they always got it from the fridge

but then they stopped doing that

any idea why this changed


Also - I have noticed that when I get down to the last week or two of the puffer I start to get short of breath sometimes - notthing serious but I might have to use the blue puffer if I go out on my bike or go for a walk (starting exercise is a trigger for me)

When I start the new Fostair then all that stops - until I get to the last week or so again


anyone else find this - and does the fridge thing have anything to do with it

and should I talk to the pharmacist about this (answer to that bit is yes BTW)!


----------



## DRHysted (5 Nov 2022)

newts said:


> Asthma can be triggered by many things, allergic reaction, stress, reflux etc. Food intolerance may increase anxiety, which in turn may trigger an asthma attack.



Yep, since I’ve been treated for GORD I’ve only used the blue 3 times.


----------



## icowden (5 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> There isn't unfortunately, or at least not one I've found. Breathing in cold air through the mouth rather than the nose seems to trigger mine and, living in the hills, it's not always possible to ride everywhere without putting some effort in.


Snap!! I'm the same. Luckily my asthma has been incredibly mild for the last 10-15 years.

The main "useful" thing I have found is the fact that I trained as a professional singer for many years so I naturally. breathe deeply from the diaphragm rather than from the chest. This means that if I do get a bit of an attack I'm still pulling in a fair amount of air. I'd definitely recommend breathing exercises but you do have to do them regularly over a significant period of time for them to be useful.


----------

